# What famous actor should play the user above you in a movie?



## Somar (Dec 20, 2016)

If you're not a famous actor then you can't say yourself.
Since I'm the OP I'll just do myself.
Robert Downey Jr


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Dec 20, 2016)

Kevin Smith?


----------



## doubledigitgendergap (Dec 20, 2016)

Morgan Freeman


----------



## Coldgrip (Dec 20, 2016)

Jack Black.


----------



## Somar (Dec 20, 2016)

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 21, 2016)

Mel Gibson.


----------



## RI 360 (Dec 21, 2016)

Divine.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 21, 2016)

Macaulay Culkin.


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 21, 2016)

Ricky Gervais!


----------



## sapir&worf (Dec 21, 2016)

Greta Garbo


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 21, 2016)

Zsa Zsa Gabor.


----------



## DumbDosh (Dec 21, 2016)

Mads Mikkelsen


----------



## Zarkov (Dec 21, 2016)

Ellen Page.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Dec 21, 2016)

Jean Reno


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 21, 2016)

Bert Lahr


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 21, 2016)

Matt Frewer.


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 21, 2016)

Ricky Gevais


----------



## oasys (Dec 21, 2016)

Nicholas Hoult


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Dec 21, 2016)

Jim Carrey


----------



## randomfarmer (Dec 21, 2016)

John Flynt.


----------



## Michel (Dec 21, 2016)

Daniel Day-Lewis


----------



## Somar (Dec 21, 2016)

kesha


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Dec 21, 2016)

Tom Cruise


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 21, 2016)

Nick Cage.


----------



## Somar (Dec 21, 2016)

miley cyrus


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 21, 2016)

Micheal Cera


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Dec 21, 2016)

Jesse Eisenberg


----------



## John Titor (Dec 21, 2016)

Ronald Reagan

Oh...


----------



## Ninja_Warrior (Dec 21, 2016)

Chris Farley


----------



## Somar (Dec 21, 2016)

Jackie Chan


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 21, 2016)

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 22, 2016)

Leslie Jones.


----------



## RADICALGOBLIN (Dec 22, 2016)

Jimmy Savile

(yes i know he's dead shut up)


----------



## Squealer (Dec 22, 2016)

joe pesci


----------



## NQ 952 (Dec 22, 2016)

Liam Neeson


----------



## Black Waltz (Dec 22, 2016)

Elijah Wood


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Dec 27, 2016)

Tommy Wisaeu


----------



## Somar (Dec 27, 2016)

Alan Bagh


----------



## Overcast (Dec 27, 2016)

Mark Hamill.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 27, 2016)

Phil Hartman


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Dec 27, 2016)

Gloria Tesch


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 27, 2016)

NEIL BREEN


----------



## Somar (Dec 27, 2016)

margot robbie


----------



## Ruin (Dec 27, 2016)

Jimmi Simpson


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 27, 2016)

Lena Dunham


----------



## Saney (Dec 28, 2016)

Carrot Top.


----------



## Electric Eye (Dec 28, 2016)

Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson


----------



## Captain_Asshole (Dec 28, 2016)

Tom Hanks.


----------



## RG 448 (Dec 28, 2016)

Chris Evans


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 28, 2016)

Tucker Carlson


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Dec 28, 2016)

Kevin James


----------



## sapir&worf (Dec 28, 2016)

Joe Pesci


----------



## Somar (Oct 19, 2017)

Kevin Spacey


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 19, 2017)

Somari1996 said:


> Kevin Spacey



John Goodman.


----------



## RIP_SANITY (Oct 19, 2017)

John Goodman.


----------



## Somar (Oct 19, 2017)

Pewdiepie


----------



## RobotGentleman (Oct 19, 2017)

Jake Lloyd


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Oct 19, 2017)

Michael Caine


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Oct 19, 2017)

Jesse Eisenberg


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 20, 2017)

Michael Cera
But for the avatar? Kendall Applegate


----------



## Somar (Oct 20, 2017)

Matthew Broderick


----------



## Audit (Oct 20, 2017)

Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Oct 20, 2017)

Jack Nicholson


----------



## heathercho (Oct 20, 2017)

Russell Crowe. 
I can imagine him using the term "Rumpled Foreskin". Like "Fuck me, you look like a Rumpled Foreskin when you're mad".


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 20, 2017)

Jamie Chung


----------



## Zarkov (Oct 20, 2017)

Jamie Foxx


----------



## Somar (Oct 20, 2017)

Eli Wallach


----------



## RG 448 (Oct 20, 2017)

Peter Dinklage.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 20, 2017)

Steve Carell


----------



## Ntwadumela (Oct 20, 2017)

Jon Foo


----------



## Paralethal (Oct 20, 2017)

Abdulhussain Abdulredha


----------



## Somar (Oct 20, 2017)

Adam Sandler


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 20, 2017)

Somari1996 said:


> Adam Sandler



Molly Ringwald.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 20, 2017)

[Insert obvious John Goodman post here]


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 20, 2017)

Gayden Smith.


----------



## Somar (Oct 20, 2017)

Macaulay Culkin


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 20, 2017)

Somari1996 said:


> Macaulay Culkin



Adolf Hitler.


----------



## Somar (Oct 20, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Adolf Hitler.


Osama Bin Laden


----------



## H4nzn0 (Oct 20, 2017)

Rosie O´Donnell


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 20, 2017)

Someone gay.


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 20, 2017)

Gary Oldman.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 20, 2017)

Pina Colada said:


> Gary Oldman.


Gary Youngman.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Oct 20, 2017)

Christian Bale



Spoiler: This Christian Bale, though.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 20, 2017)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Christian Bale
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This Christian Bale, though.


Rumplestilskin.


----------



## Somar (Oct 21, 2017)

Tobey Maguire


----------



## Coconut Gun (Oct 21, 2017)

Lindsay Lohan pre-JUST


----------



## Somar (Oct 21, 2017)

King Kong


----------



## Agent York (Oct 21, 2017)

Lena Dunham but it's a Toho movie.


----------



## Somar (Oct 22, 2017)

Tom Cruise


----------



## Jerry_ smith56 (Oct 22, 2017)

M. Emmet Walsh.


----------



## HY 140 (Oct 22, 2017)

Adam Sandler


----------



## DrJonesHat (Oct 22, 2017)

Harrison Ford


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Oct 22, 2017)

Shia LaBeouf


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Oct 22, 2017)

Justin Roiland


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 23, 2017)

Michael Cera


----------



## Gordon Cole (Oct 28, 2017)

Tobey Maguire


----------



## Ruin (Oct 28, 2017)

Chris Evans


----------



## Deadwaste (Oct 28, 2017)

that black kid from stranger things


----------



## Somar (Oct 28, 2017)

Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Oct 28, 2017)

Somebody willing to show their tits and bare ass.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Oct 28, 2017)

Harvey Weinstein


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Oct 28, 2017)

Roman Polanski.


----------



## FemalePresident (Oct 28, 2017)

Cillian Murphy


----------



## Somar (Oct 28, 2017)

Hilary Clinton Duff


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 29, 2017)

Selena Gomez


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Oct 29, 2017)

Gerard Butler but wearing a MoCap suit like you have no idea it's him becasue the voice actor is a literal nobody. He's also uncredited.


----------



## Foltest (Nov 3, 2017)

Danny Devito.


----------



## Reynard (Nov 3, 2017)

Kevin Spacey.


----------



## PT 404 (Nov 3, 2017)

Clint Motherfucking Howard. You're welcome.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Nov 3, 2017)

Jeremy Renner


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 3, 2017)

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Reynard (Nov 3, 2017)

Shai Lebeouf.


----------



## Somar (Nov 3, 2017)

Jason Bateman


----------



## Gordon Cole (Nov 3, 2017)

Saiorse Ronan


----------



## FemalePresident (Nov 3, 2017)

David Bamber


----------



## Taily Puff (Nov 3, 2017)

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Nov 3, 2017)

Jiffpom, but voiced by a drunken Amazon Alexa


----------



## Somar (Nov 3, 2017)

Mel Gibson


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 9, 2017)

Somari1996 said:


> Mel Gibson


Courtney Cox


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 9, 2017)

James Avery....wait...oh no...


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 9, 2017)

FierceBrosnan said:


> James Avery....wait...oh no...


Jon Jafari (And you totally should have said Reginald Veljohnson)


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Nov 9, 2017)

UnKillFill said:


> Jon Jafari (And you totally should have said Reginald Veljohnson)



Shit you're right!


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 10, 2017)

Pierce Brosnan obviously


----------



## ___- (Nov 10, 2017)

Rami Malek


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Nov 10, 2017)

A digital version of Courtney Cox Arquette as when back in 99.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 10, 2017)

Pepito said:


> A digital version of Courtney Cox Arquette as when back in 99.


Seth Rogan and Michael Cera's illegitimate love child.


----------



## Somar (Nov 10, 2017)

Bill Cosby


----------



## The Janitor (Nov 10, 2017)

Somari1996 said:


> Bill Cosby



Lennon Wynn in a sailor suit


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Nov 10, 2017)

A piece of paper folded in the shape of a lobster


----------



## Gordon Cole (Nov 10, 2017)

Dan Castellaneta


----------



## Foltest (Nov 10, 2017)

Billy Zane.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Nov 10, 2017)

John Cleese, or if he's not available, the guy who does the Carmax commercials.


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Nov 10, 2017)

I want a movie about my life and experiences as a biracial North American Indian, with my parents acting as themselves... BUT! with me in every scene, including childhood, without ANY explanation whatsoever...  being played by Denzel Washington or Morgan Freeman.  And the whole thing must be directed by Wiseau from The Room.






Bonus: the actual Washington or Freeman shows up in a cameo, like when someone's watching a movie, but he's played by @Cosmos.  Also with no explanation given whatsoever.

And at least one human character of importance must be played by a cat or dog.  With no explanation given ever.


----------



## Somar (Nov 10, 2017)

Megan Fox


----------



## LN 910 (Nov 22, 2017)

Somari1996 said:


> Megan Fox


One of the Dan Schneider girls.


----------



## heathercho (Nov 22, 2017)

Male or Female doesn't matter - Danny Bonaduce.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Nov 22, 2017)

Dwayne Johnson


----------



## ShittyRecolor (Nov 22, 2017)

Peggy Cummins cuz she's Welsh and a sweetie.


----------



## TiggerNits (Nov 22, 2017)

DMX, because DMX needs to be in more movies


----------



## c-no (Nov 22, 2017)

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## LN 910 (Nov 23, 2017)

Mel Gibson.


----------



## SoGoose (Nov 23, 2017)

Louis C.K.


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 26, 2017)

The Aflac duck.


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 26, 2017)

Danny Devito


----------



## Somar (Nov 26, 2017)

Seth Green


----------



## Gordon Cole (Nov 27, 2017)

Jake Lloyd


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Nov 28, 2017)

Liam Neeson's stunt double from Taken 3


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Nov 29, 2017)

Steve Buscemi


----------



## MrJakeTerror (Mar 11, 2018)

Scott Baio


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 11, 2018)

Do you even have to ask?


----------



## Somar (Mar 11, 2018)

Bill Cosby


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Mar 11, 2018)

Seth Green


----------



## HY 140 (Mar 11, 2018)

Seth McFarlane


----------



## DrJonesHat (Mar 11, 2018)

Daniel Craig


----------



## Somar (Mar 11, 2018)

Harrison Ford


----------



## Gordon Cole (Mar 11, 2018)

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 11, 2018)

MariaBramford (no spaces)


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 11, 2018)

And fuck you, I'm Ronald Reagan.


----------



## Somar (Mar 11, 2018)

No you're Michael Jace


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 11, 2018)

Somari1996 said:


> No you're Michael Jace


The ape in The Ghostbusters.


----------



## 8777BB5 (Mar 11, 2018)

Danny trejo


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 11, 2018)

8777BB5 said:


> Danny trejo



Do-Me More.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Mar 11, 2018)

Cameron Mitchell


----------



## Apocalypso (Mar 11, 2018)

*looks at avi*

Either one of them, including the croc


----------



## AtrocityVoyeur (Mar 11, 2018)

Charlie Sheen, but give the HIV a few more years to work on him.


----------



## Somar (Mar 11, 2018)

Mel Gibson


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Mar 11, 2018)

Young Matthew Broderick


----------



## Somar (Mar 11, 2018)

Old Matthew Broderick


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 11, 2018)

Somari1996 said:


> Old Matthew Broderick


Mold Matthew Broderick.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Mar 11, 2018)

Christopher Walken - any age


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Mar 11, 2018)

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Mar 11, 2018)

Charlie Day with glasses


----------



## Reynard (Mar 12, 2018)

Robin Williams.


----------



## jewelry investor (Mar 12, 2018)

Steven Seagal


----------



## Somar (Mar 12, 2018)

Robert De Niro


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Mar 12, 2018)

Angelina Jolie.


----------



## jewelry investor (Mar 12, 2018)

Kevin spacey (gaypedo)


----------



## MrJakeTerror (Mar 12, 2018)

Masahiro Chono


----------



## TheClorax (Mar 12, 2018)

Will Smith


----------



## Apocalypso (Mar 12, 2018)

Tommy Wiseau


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Mar 12, 2018)

Boris Karloff


----------



## Mr. Duck (Mar 12, 2018)

Danny DeVito


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 12, 2018)

Mr. Duck said:


> Danny DeVito


Chris Tucker


----------



## Somar (Mar 12, 2018)

Warren Beatty


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Mar 12, 2018)

Crispin Glover


----------



## TheClorax (Mar 12, 2018)

Harrison Ford


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Mar 12, 2018)

Julian McMahon


----------



## Somar (Mar 12, 2018)

jon jafari


----------



## Apocalypso (Mar 12, 2018)

Ian McKellen


----------



## TheClorax (Mar 14, 2018)

Benedict Cumberbatch


----------



## Black Waltz (Mar 14, 2018)

Ben Affleck


----------



## Somar (Mar 14, 2018)

Idina Menzel


----------



## Kyria the Great (Mar 14, 2018)

Tara Strong


----------

